# Looking to buy a good quality scrollsaw



## Keith70 (Aug 22, 2020)

I am new to this site and it seems like a good place to learn and meet fellow woodworkers. I am currently looking to buy a new scrollsaw. I have an old delta that still works, but it is very aggravating. I have always wanted to get an Excalibur but have never pulled the trigger on it. I've read that they aren't the same as they were a few years ago. Does anyone know about the new ones? Or just a recommendation on any other scrollsaw?

Keith


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Excelsior is the same as the old Excalibur. Same specs, same employees, same factory.
https://www.feldercanada.com/products/excelsior-xl-30-100


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I cant speak about the Excal. cause I dont own a gold mine but I do love my dewalt :<)))


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Very pleased with my Hegner. If a 14" saw will work for you, those come up quite often for less than $200, including the stand. The larger models don't come up as often. I got the first 14" saw for $90. I found a second one for $100. I didn't need two machines, but if needed, I couldn't buy many parts for that price, so I grabbed it. And if the wife ever gets the bug, I won't have to share.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I have one of the older Excalibur EX-21 scroll saw and it is a very good saw. I have heard that the new ones are not nearly the quality as the older ones. If I were to buy a new scroll saw today I would look at the Seyco of the Pegus, both are the same design as the Excalibur. Go over to Scroll Saw Village for more info
http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/


----------



## Ben40 (Oct 26, 2020)

I own an RBI that I purchased over 25 years ago for $1100.00. It still does the bulk of my scroll sawing today and I have not had one problem with it. Look around for an older RBI. I think you can pick up a nice used one for 200 to 300 bucks. RBI is now Bushton Mfg and is still in business today. They make the Hawk scroll saw. Looks just like the old RBI. http://www.rbiwoodtools.com/


----------



## Barbie67 (Sep 12, 2020)

I have an Excalibur from 2012. It was in insurance replacement for my 16" Delta. Truth be told, I think I liked my Delta better. The main reason I wanted this one was because it was supposed to be easier to put in the blades than my Delta. Basically I was told "just slide it up to the back, there's stops there, tighten the screws, and you're off!" Yeah, okay… not quite. Main problem is getting straight cuts. Adjustment? Fine Tuning? Who knows. I should have let the insurance company buy me the 20" Delta.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

I am thinking about the same thing; a new scroll saw. Money is really no object (not that I am rich, it is just that I am getting older and I don't GAFRA anymore) so even an Excelsior does not faze me, IFF it is worth the arm and leg for it. Right now I am using a Seyco that I bought last year, and it is doing OK. I say "OK" because I have nothing to compare it to. Let's rate the Seyco at 5 for reference. Where do other top-line (at least expensive) saws score? Is an Excelsior a 6? A 4? What about the Hegner? Pegus? King? Etc. BTW: King, Excelsior, and Pegus sure look alike; duplicates, repainted? Thanks for any info. j


----------



## OzarkSawdust (Dec 14, 2018)

King, Pegas, Excalibur, Excelsior, Seyco are all the same design. It originated from King Industrial in Canada, I believe. All are good saws, I have a King and love it. The newer Excalibur 21" saws are made in China, and I have heard they have problems. I believe the others are manufactured in Taiwan, I've closed down the shop for the night…I'll look at the box tomorrow and confirm, and the material/tolerances are very good. 
You can see some of my work at : ozarksawdust.com


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just picked up the King 16" last week, $139.00 CAN. on sale at KMS tools.
Actually runs very smooth up to about 3/4 speed then starts to hop a bit, hold down will need some major mods to be effective. Did abuse it for a hour or so on some 1" walnut and never busted a blade?(olsen #7 blade) No regrets yet


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Keith70, I have an RBI Hawk with all the trimmings (magnifying light, foot switch and extra blade clamps) I am looking to sell. It is used but in very good condition and well maintained. I don't know where you live. The saw is for pick up in South Carolina.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I would guess right now, Pegas is the most popular…. and a great place to purchase one if you live in the U.S. : https://www.artcraftersonline.com. If you love to scroll as I do, Hegner is my go to… A real workhorse… and just keeps going… Hawk is another great workhorse saw…. However, I have not heard much good about the company that is now making/selling them. Still good quality saws, but their service is not that great. I agree with Davevand, if you want to scroll and learn with a great bunch of people,,,, check out Scrollsaw Village…


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

This is from http://scrollsawer.com/2018/03/07/product-review-its-good-to-be-king/ and may be useful to anyone looking for a saw. My question is "OK, they are made in the same factory. Same specs, same quality?" Probably not. For instance, my Seyco only tilts 30 degrees, though with a bit of filing I can get about 37 degrees.

1982: Somerville Design introduces the Excalibur scroll saws manufactured in Toronto, Ontario. It was originally black, and then purple in color.

2003: General International acquires the assets of Summerville Design including the Excalibur brand. General sends the 21″ scroll saw to Taiwan to be manufactured and adds the 30″ version.

Around 2008: General adds the 16″ version.

2010: EX-21 awarded "Editor's Choice" by Scroll Saw Woodworking and Crafts magazine.

2012: the EX-21AE 30th anniversary edition is introduced. Only 1,000 units were available. Color changed from green to black and dust collection added to the table, stand and foot switch are included.

2012-2013: General changes all of the scroll saw colors to black and adds the dust collection, stand, and foot switch to all saws. No more General green saws.

Around 2014: General is sold to DMT holdings of Seattle, Wash. The sale included the Excalibur brand, but not the manufacturing rights for the scroll saw. Those manufacturing rights are held by the manufacturer in Taiwan.

2015-2016: JPW (Jet) designs their 22″ saw and has it manufactured by the same Taiwan maker as the original Excalibur saws.

Around 2016: The original Taiwanese manufacturer seeks new North American distribution for the original design of the scroll saws.

2016: King Canada is granted distribution rights to the original 16″, 21″, and 30″ saws for the Canadian market. They are branded Excelsior in Canada and King Industrial in the U.S.

2016: Due to design similarities of the Jet 22″, the manufacturer restricts King's U.S. distribution to the 16″ and the 30″ versions.

2016: Woodcraft commits to national U.S. distribution of the King Industrial 16″ and 30″ scroll saws.

2017: Seyco introduces their version of the saw manufactured by the same maker as the Excalibur, Excelsior, King Industrial and the JPW saws.

2017: The European saws, such as Azxminster and Pegas, are all made by the same Taiwanese maker. These saws were previously supplied to them by General.

2018: General International (DMT Holdings) begins to market a Chinese-made version of the 21″ saw under the Excalibur name and model number.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

> I would guess right now, Pegas is the most popular…. and a great place to purchase one if you live in the U.S. : https://www.artcraftersonline.com...
> 
> - PaulDoug


I went there and can not find how to order a saw. All I can find are blades. Did I fumble? Thanks. j


----------



## timbersmith (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm selling my Hegner Scroll Saw


----------



## OzarkSawdust (Dec 14, 2018)

> I would guess right now, Pegas is the most popular…. and a great place to purchase one if you live in the U.S. : https://www.artcraftersonline.com...
> 
> - PaulDoug
> 
> ...


Just call Denny at 423-775-1401. He'll take good care of you.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

ok. thanks. j


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I cant speak about the Excal. cause I dont own a gold mine but I do love my dewalt :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Same here. Mine is as much scroll saw as I ever want.


----------



## drogsod (Dec 17, 2018)

I'll throw in another plug for the Dewalt. I've had mine for many years and can see no reason to replace it.


----------



## drogsod (Dec 17, 2018)

I'll throw in another plug for the Dewalt. I've had mine for many years and can see no reason to replace it.


----------



## Woodworker51 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have the Pegas and am very happy with it. However it was kind of expensive….$800. I bought it from QTE North America, very good service

Somehow this got posted twice, I don't know why, sorry for that


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

BTW: I ended up buying a Seyco and have no real complaints with it. It would be nice to have a wheel to turn to dial in an angle real accurately, but it is not a big deal to set it by hand. I have several dozen hours on it and it is doing pretty well. I mostly scroll 3/4 to 1 1/2" thick wood, mostly the "more common" types like oak, walnut, cedar, cherry, etc, and some African mahog, red grandis, canary wood, and, oh yes, purpleheart, which I hate with a passion.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

For the money I love the WEN but I upgraded to a DeWalt and love it


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

There are two types of scroll saws, one with a spring blade return and the other a parallel rocking arm type blade holder. The spring type doesn't put enough tension on the blade to keep it from bending when working tight curves. 
always go for the parallel rocking arm type. I have had a cheap Chinese rocking parallel arm type that does everything I want to do!


----------

